# John Claude Van Damme



## Mon Mon

Here are a few Variations on his name

1 John Claude Van Damn Can't Kick Worth ****

2. John Claude Van Damn I should not have had sex with that woman because now i have AIDS.

3. John Claude Van Damn I need real training

4. John Claude Van Damn How come all my movies turn out ******

Do you guys have any


----------



## Master of Blades

Jean* Claude Van Damne I'm fine! :rofl:


----------

